# Komplett - WaKü Vergleich + Meinungen - siehe Links im Thread



## Goyoma (19. April 2014)

*Komplett - WaKü Vergleich + Meinungen - siehe Links im Thread*

Hallo,

Ich möchte mir eine nicht allzu teure Komplett - WaKü zulegen.

Ich dachte dabei an folgende:

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H55 Komplett-Wasserkühlung


Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen. Komplett-Wasserkühlung


ENERMAX Liquid Cooler FlÃ1/4ssigkÃ1/4hler CPU Wasserku: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Cooler Master Seidon 120V Watercooling System


Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » NZXT KRAKEN X40 Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 140mm


Zalman Reserator 3 Max


Wie findet Ihr eigentlich die Coolermaster Seidon für ihren Preis?


Mein System:

- Fx 6350 vielleicht dann auf 4,3 Ghz

- GTX 660

- Asus M5 A78 L-le

- Enermax 625 Watt 82+ ( vom Vater übernommen )


Mir geht es bei den WaKü's NICHT um Lautstärke!
Ich zocke mit Headset und da höre ich das wenn dann eh kaum


Zudem soll sie ''recht'' leicht einzubauen sein und im Preisrahmen bis maximal 80 - 90 Euro gehen, höher NICHT


Wenn ihr andere oder bessere kennt dann lasst es mich per Link bitte wissen.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal und wünsche frohe Ostern!


----------



## alexissss (19. April 2014)

*AW: Komplett - WaKü Vergleich + Meinungen - siehe Links im Thread*

durch meiner arbeit sind mir die komplett waküs bekannt

schnell zu verbauen ja

Aber 

es kann immer vorkommen da der nicht ins gehäuse past
weil endweder der platz einfach nicht da ist oder irgendwelche nieten 
dazischeh sind

ich wollte mir auch mal eine für mein lian li holn
hab mir nach langen überlegen den mugen4 geholt
es hatt sich herrausgestellt das der kühler ist unhöhrbar wah
jetzt ist nur mein NT BQ L7 600 watt zu lauter alls alles andere
naja zurück zur wakü

kann man machen 1 120 radiator fängt etwa 100 watt abwärme ab
daher machbar aber oc kannste knicken
und haben meist doch recht laute lüfter drin

mein empfehlung
mugen 4 (30-40 eronen)
bist hin zu noctua d14 (ca 70 euronen )

mein tip zu kühlern
möglicht weite lamellen am kühler und grosser lüfter


----------



## Goyoma (19. April 2014)

Okay.


Naja ich brauche ja nicht Wahnsinns oc betreiben. Unter meinem Lc power lc-cc-95 Kühler ist meine CPU recht kalt ( erstaunlicherweise bei 1,36 v Spannung und 4,3 GHz )

Ich finde komplett WaKüs einfach cool und ich weis das die Luftkühlung oft viel besser sind und leider aber wie gesagt auf die Lautstärke kommt es mit nicht an


----------



## alexissss (19. April 2014)

*AW: Komplett - WaKü Vergleich + Meinungen - siehe Links im Thread*

nja wen man modden wil ist es eine sehr saubere sache


----------



## Goyoma (19. April 2014)

alexissss schrieb:


> nja wen man modden wil ist es eine sehr saubere sache



Das stimmt


----------



## rackcity (20. April 2014)

*AW: Komplett - WaKü Vergleich + Meinungen - siehe Links im Thread*

hatte von CM und co auch schon eine kompakt wakü. war nicht erstaunt und fand sie beschi**en.

du könntest dir beim FX mal die corsair h80i anschauen. mit 2x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Noctua NF-P12, 120x120x25mm, 1300rpm, 92.3m³/h, 19.8dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

super leise.

ansonsten die h602nd gen oder h100i - h110


----------



## Goyoma (20. April 2014)

Okay, danke! 

Sind die wirklich so schlecht? - wie gesagt, um Lautstärke geht es nicht 

Danke für die Vorschläge.


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. April 2014)

*AW: Komplett - WaKü Vergleich + Meinungen - siehe Links im Thread*

Die Thermaltake Water 3.0 Performer dürfte bei deinen Anforderungen eine gute Wahl sein. 


*Zwei* regelbare Lüfter (1000-2000 rpm)
~65€
Willst du dir die Möglichkeit einer geringeren Läustärke noch offen halten gibt es noch die EKL Alpenföhn Wasser.


*Ein* regelbarer Lüfter (*500-1500rpm*)
~60€


----------



## Goyoma (20. April 2014)

Dankeschön! 

Tolle Vorschläge.


----------



## razzor1984 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Komplett - WaKü Vergleich + Meinungen - siehe Links im Thread*



alexissss schrieb:


> durch meiner arbeit sind mir die komplett waküs bekannt
> 
> schnell zu verbauen ja
> 
> ...



Hatte früher eine H80, per se war diese nicht schlecht nur im vergleich zu wirklich guter Lüku wars die 80 euro einfach nicht wert.
Wenn es dir um Optik geht dann CUSTOM WAKUE, nur braucht man da leider ein uppiges Budget  




alexissss schrieb:


> kann man machen 1 120 radiator fängt etwa 100 watt abwärme ab
> daher machbar aber oc kannste knicken
> und haben meist doch recht laute lüfter drin



Ein 120er ist wie beschrieben zu wenig, da die Lammelen recht knapp beieinander liegen, kann man mittels einer Schroud & 4000 - 5000rpm Lüfis vielleicht wirklich noch was rausholen.Nur das ist dann wirklich sau laut 




alexissss schrieb:


> mein empfehlung
> mugen 4 (30-40 eronen)
> bist hin zu noctua d14 (ca 70 euronen )



Unterschreib ich so - TOP TIPP


----------

